# Grand Forks HRC



## Schohtime (Oct 6, 2011)

Just moved into the area and wondering if there is a HRC in the GF area? or what would the interest be in getting one set up in the area? Reply with either, i know my dog has gone beyond my expectations since being in a club, and its also a great place to network hunting partners, places, gear, and meet some great people.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Not sure about GF, but there is a retriever club based out of Fargo that meets just east of Moorhead: The North Dakota Retriever Club (NDRC). Here's a link to their website: http://ndrc.org/


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

We had one for a few years about 3 years ago but when the guy that started it move to Boise it sort of went away. Ah had a couple of fun hunt tests a few springs. There was about 8-10 of us but? I would be interested if one started up again as I have a 5 month old springer now.


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm not sure what "HRC" stands for, but I have a couple GSP's & might be interested.

Brad


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Hunting Retriever Club I think?


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Drop Shane an email and ask if there's anyone in the area that has contacted them about starting an HRC club in Grand Forks. I know he mentioned to me that they're probably starting one in Bismarck this coming year. [email protected]

I'm a board member at NDRC just between Dillworth and Glyndon and we have some great property to train on as well as a lot of very knowledgeable members that have titled dogs in both AKC hunt tests and field trials.


----------



## Schohtime (Oct 6, 2011)

It is Hunting Retriever Club, I was part of the key city HRC while i was in iowa. ill send shane a message and also itd be interesting to see the interest if i was to try and get a group together so ill try and use this thread for interest so if ya know anyone that might b up for commitee members have them speak up.


----------

